# Fix: blank lines insert themselves on Android



## 42istheanswer

*Moderator note:*_ This post was copied from an earlier thread and offers a fix for Android users who are finding that extra blank lines are being inserted in posts, and ‘quotes’ in replies are consuming additional added text._



everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’ve certainly had to edit out extra lines in some new users posts.
> 
> Possible a glitch with the forum software and certain configurations of browser and OS?
> 
> The forum software gets updated fairly regularly, so with luck one of those updates will fix the bug.


I wonder if everyone with the problem has an Android? I recently discovered through an app that the newest OS (13) is causing issues for multiple apps with regards to keyboard. I was advised there to install Gboard as a temporary measure and make that my default keyboard until they can run a fix, and I'm no longer having problems here with extra lines appearing or my typing getting absorbed into the quote box


----------

